# Diseño de un amplificador Clase D



## geo.0 (Abr 28, 2009)

hola como van pues tengo una gran duda como diseño un amplificador tipo c. lo de la capacitancia y la bobina ya lo se lo que no se es la resistencia de base y la fuente en el emisor pues e visto algunos asi, si saben otra forma de hacerlo pues porfa digame, no se como calcularlo y tambien me gustaria saber sobre los puntos en el transfromador y el bi y trievanado no e podido encontrarlo eso es todo les agradesco mucho su ayuda.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 29, 2009)

STFW   

http://www.google.com.ar/search?q=c...rls=org.mozilla:es-ESfficial&client=firefox-a


----------



## jco7kd (Sep 21, 2009)

Hola amigos de este maravilloso fórum:
Hace unos días estuve leyendo a cerca de este tipo de amplificador (clase d), justamente en este fórum, y como no era miembro no pude ver los diagramas de lo que ya han experimentado los amigos aquí reunidos. La cosa es,  que tengo muchos mosfet canal N (IRFP250N, IRFP140, IRF630, IRF640, etc) y generalmente estos diagramas se componen de un canal N y un canal P, algo que es  muy difícil en Cuba, mi país, conseguir. Es decir, “no puedo hacer ningún proyecto que lleve en la salida un canal P”.  Por eso me remito a ustedes, me ayuden con un esquema bien sencillo, que de ser posible “no lleve” integrados raros como el IR2111 y se adapte a los componentes que tengo: SG3524BN, LM339, LM324, LM741, LM747, 4011, 4066, 74SN00  todos ellos fáciles de conseguir.
De todas maneras ya he leído bastante de este tema,  gracias a ustedes,  pero realmente quisiera que me dieran un esquema definitivo y probado  o al menos que se acerque bastante a lo que puedo hacer,  teniendo en cuenta los  pocos componentes que tengo.
¿Qué potencia e impedancia? Pues entre 100 y 200 wats sobre un altoparlante de 4 u 8 ohm.
Por la fuente no se preocupen. Tengo lo que haga falta para realizarla de la tensión y corriente que sea.
La verdad es que estoy ansioso por probar esta técnica de amplificación tan eficiente, ya que de los amplificador con transistores bipolares estoy harto, de sus elevadas temperaturas, peso y bajo rendimiento. Nada, que se que con el apoyo de ustedes lo voy a lograr. 
Gracias, un amigo de Cuba.**


----------



## rafanate (Sep 30, 2009)

buenas bienvenido al foro... lo que estas pidiendo es un poco dificil ya que esos IC son ampliamente usados en este tipo de amplificador. Te puedo dar uno que subio uno de los eminentes propulsores de este tema en el foro "@ejtagle". Diseño que yo probe y es bastante bueno aunque no el mejor de ellos... solo usa un TL074 (Cuadruple operacional con fet) y varios transistores sencillos y faciles de encontrar... los mosfet son economicos solo que este diseño usa un canal N y otro canal P

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hi-fi-200w-rms-dos-mosfet-16229/

Viendo que dices que es muy dificil encontrar el canal P te recomiendo que hagas todo lo posible por realizar este proyecto https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ased-ucd-25w-1250wrms-solo-2-mosfets-n-24854/

Es de mayor calidad y tu unico incoveniente es encontrar el IR2110 y el LM311


----------



## jco7kd (Oct 1, 2009)

Gracias amigo, eres el primero con quien converso en este forum.
Ya he visto lo del amplificador que me hablas con el IR2110 y el LM311 y te cuento que hace unos dias que estoy en la busqueda de las piezas para realizarlo, claro que el inconveniente son esos integrados, que por acá por Cuba ni se conocen, ni exixte la posibilidad de encargarlos (como ningun otro componente pues no hay empresas destinadas a eso).
La cosa es que quiero hacer ese amplificador estereo y ponerlo en mi casa para disfrutar de la música de mis grabaciones, pues soy baterista de un grupo musical.
Te agradecería me dieras una idea en que equipos de desguace se pueda localizar la famosa IR2110 u otra alternativa.
Ya he visto el datasheet y tiene un mundo de cosas dentro, por lo que no se puede hacer de forma discreta.
Bueno, esperemos a ver que pasa.


----------



## SERBice (Oct 2, 2009)

@*jco7kd*: no tienes la posibilidad de encargar esos IC por eBay o algun otro medio en internet para que te los envien?, eso seria una opcion viable. A menos claro qeu me digas que te los retendran en la aduana.


----------



## jco7kd (Oct 6, 2009)

SERBice, las cosas de la vida a veces son duras.
Eso mismo, aquí en mi pais no funciona eso de ebay ni ninguna otra empresa que sea del extranjero. No creo que sea algún problema que lo retengan en la aduana pero como ya te dije no hay forma de comprarlo por internet.
Con tanta traba creo que voy a tener que desistir del clase d.


----------



## franklin1 (Oct 13, 2009)

sera que ha estos amplificador clse d se les puede agregar mas transistore de salida como los clse h, o clase AB.

Los amplificador powersoft me dicen que son clase "d" .

Bamos a reunirnos y a encontrar esto tipos de planos de estos amplificador de audio, que me dicen que lideran, en conjunto con otros, el mercado.

(Texto borrado por estar escrito en mayúsculas)
http://www.powersoft.it/pageurl.php?url=http://pro-audio.powersoft.it/


----------



## Cacho (Oct 13, 2009)

Franklin, por favor editá tu mensaje y cambiá las mayúsculas por minúsculas.
Si no, estás gritando y el mensaje no es aceptable. Gracias.


Edición: Texto en mayúsculas borrado por no haber sido editado por el autor.


----------



## jco7kd (Oct 14, 2009)

Gracias franklin 1:
He seguido el enlace que has dejado y veré en que consiste este tipo de amplificador del cual me hablas.
La verdad es que me gusta el clase d por el rendimiento y la alta calidad, solo que se me hace muy dificil conseguír los mosfet canal p  y por eso quería hacerlo con mosfet canal n, pero para eso tengo que utilizar un integrado, el ir2110 o ir2113 y ya no se que me es mas dificil, si los mosfet canal p o los integrados.
Seguiré en mi busqueda y quizas antes de ser un anciano logra alguna solución.
Mantente en contacto e informaciónrmame de lo que encuentres en este mundo de las ultimas tecnologías, que por mas está decír son lo supremo en calidad.


----------



## ejtagle (Oct 16, 2009)

Por favor, fijate en el post de amplificador de 200W con 2 mosfets.. Ah´i se poste´o c´omo es posible hacer un amplificador clase D sin el IR2110 y s´olo con canal-N .Est´a como un archivo GIF. Eso si, utiliza un monton de transistores discretos para lograr, y te va a costar ponerlo a punto ...


----------



## jco7kd (Oct 19, 2009)

Gracias ejtagle, ahora mismo estoy viendo esos enlaces. Bueno ya sabes por qué hacerlo solo con canal N y sin ningun integrado.

ejtagle disculpa la molestia, pero no hay manera que encuentre ese archivo gif del que me hablas con el diagrama del amplificador sin integrados y con salida N.
Quisiera me ayudes a encontrarlo.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## alejandrow999 (Nov 7, 2009)

Dejo un diagrama que posteó otro miembro del foro.Es un amplificador clase D de Philips, totalmente hecho a transistores. Puede servirte de referencia, ya que ambos MOSFETs son canal N, y tanto la comparacion de señales (entrada y realimentación) como los drivers, estan hechos con transistores:

Lo malo es que se ve mas mas complejo que los diseños de Ejtagle, pero creo que se puede simplificar.


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Nov 8, 2009)

alejandrow999 dijo:


> Dejo un diagrama que posteó otro miembro del foro.Es un amplificador clase D de Philips, totalmente hecho a transistores. Puede servirte de referencia, ya que ambos MOSFETs son canal N, y tanto la comparacion de señales (entrada y realimentación) como los drivers, estan hechos con transistores:
> 
> Lo malo es que se ve mas mas complejo que los diseños de Ejtagle, pero creo que se puede simplificar.


 

Aca esta el pcb de este amplificador


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 8, 2009)

Ese amplificador philips tiene muchos componentes un poco dificiles de encontrar, como los diodos y algunos transistores de baja señal. Tenía que ser philips...

Antes de armar nada, hay que verificar que todas las piezas se encuentren, o empezar a buscar remplazos.

Saludos!!!


----------



## aldemarar (Nov 8, 2009)

este no es el mismo ucd ?


----------



## alejandrow999 (Nov 8, 2009)

Tatacomon: es cierto lo que decis, el amplificador UM10155 tiene componentes dificiles de conseguir.Yo lo subi para  que jco7kd tenga una posible referencia de amplificador sin MOSFETs canal P ni integrados que no encuentra en Cuba.Pero es solo una referencia.Ese puede modificarse y simplificarse.No subo ningún circuito modificado por mí porque sencillamente no sé si andarían (tendria que probar y me falta un poco de teoría, práctica y dinero para eso).Saludos.


----------



## alejandrow999 (Nov 12, 2009)

Acá hay algo de información sobre los principios de funcionamiento UCD y PWM.Está en inglés, pero lo bueno es que algunos esquemas explicativos están super-resumidos, lo que facilita la comprensión del tema.
Lo que tengo es una duda: ¿se consiguen en Cuba transistores PNP? Si se consiguen, creo que el proyecto tiene que salir andando (por ejemplo: los comparadores como el LM311 deberían poder reemplazarse por un amplificador diferencial; lo mismo los drivers como el IR 2110; en tanto los transistores no saturen, debería andar).


----------



## jco7kd (Dic 2, 2009)

Gracias a todos los que han dado su aporte en este tema tan dificil para mí. Les comento, soy radioaficionado y desde hace años todos mis conocimientos y trastos viejos son solo en aras de mantener mi hobby, lo que sucede es que he quedado impresionado con la calidad de estos maravillosos amplis y quiero probar.
Tomaré el consejo de todos ustedes a ver que me aparece de piezas y que puedo hacer.
Sigo en linea, solo que me demoro un poco pues he estado super ocupado en el laboro pero ya estoy de vuelta.
Gracias.


----------



## 6DQ6B (Dic 2, 2009)

Hola amigo de Cuba, aqui en Argentina en la banda de 80 metros estan utilizando transmisores pwm de am que usan el mismo principio (creo) y trabajan con mosfets canal n a los cuales excitan directamente a traves de un par de transistores excitados por un conjunto de lm555 y ne311.
Seria cuestion ver que puedes modificar de alli para llevarlo a el rango audible.
Te mando un abrazo, somos colegas de hobby.

73s de LW2EQS


----------



## alejandrow999 (Dic 9, 2009)

Acá hay un posible circuito.Usa muchos diodos 1N914 o 1N4148, pero soluciona el problema del diodo BAT--- (conseguirlo), que si tienen otros esquemas.Lo saque de acá:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diseno-amplificador-clase-d-200w-13986/index3.html

Edit : estoy dudando de que ese ultimo circuito funcione...


----------



## zare37 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hola quisiera que me ayudaran con el diseño de un amplificador clase d. El problema es el siguiente: la parte de la modulacion del PWM ya esta lista con una señal triangular de frecuencia de 25k y una señal de audio que modula el diuty del PWM, pero al conectar el PWM  a los mosfets no obtengo la señal deseada.El PWM va de 8 a -8 el voltaje de alimentacion de los mosfets va de +3 a -3 volts los mosfets qeu estoy usando son IRF540 y IRF9540N, no se si los mosfets murieron o si el problema radica en alguna otra parte, por ultimo el filtro pasabanda esta hecho una bobina de 15mili henrys y un capacitor de 10nfarads, la bocina que conecte es una bocina de computadora de esritorio. 

Quisiera que alguien me pudiese ayudar 

Gracias por su atencion


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 12, 2010)

Y si mejor adjuntas los circuitos que hicistes para poder ayudarte mejor. Cabe decir que no soy un experto en el tema, pero otros compañeros si.
A lo mejor no estás polarizando bien las compuertas o simplemente no estas usando el voltaje adecuado. -+3VCD es poco voltaje.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Cacho (Mar 12, 2010)

Edité tu título para hacerlo más descriptivo.

Si pusieras más datos (circuito incluido) tendrías muchas más opiniones .

Saludos


----------



## luis felipe pineda (Jun 1, 2011)

este amplificador trabaja pero es necesario usar los mismos mosfet de philips, los cuales son muy rapidos; para usar con cualquier mosfet hay que añadir un circuito que detecte cuando se apagan los mosfet para poder activar el lado contrario


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Jun 1, 2011)

alejandrow999 dijo:


> Acá hay un posible circuito.Usa muchos diodos 1N914 o 1N4148, pero soluciona el problema del diodo BAT--- (conseguirlo), que si tienen otros esquemas.Lo saque de acá:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diseno-amplificador-clase-d-200w-13986/index3.html
> 
> Edit : estoy dudando de que ese ultimo circuito funcione...


 
Quizas este si http://www.sensibleaudio.dk/Micro-d/WWW/Micro_D_II.PDF

Esta es la pagina original http://www.sensibleaudio.dk/Micro-d/WWW/Micro-d.htm



luis felipe pineda dijo:


> este amplificador trabaja pero es necesario usar los mismos mosfet de philips, los cuales son muy rapidos; para usar con cualquier mosfet hay que añadir un circuito que detecte cuando se apagan los mosfet para poder activar el lado contrario


 No necesariamente,yo creo que hay piezas mas criticas alli,unos dioditos que no se pueden reemplazar por los comunes,por la conmutacion de alta velocidad.Mas que mosfet rapidos se necesita que sean de baja RDS on y baja Qg, eso es lo que finalmente influye en calentamiento de los mismos.Por otra parte no creo necesario diseñar un circuito que  monitoree el funcionamiento de cada rama ( a no ser de que su proposito sea proteger),puesto que para eso ya se  ha determinado un tiempo muerto que precisamente evita que los mosfet conduzcan al mismo tiempo.Por eso el poner un mosfet mas lento no implica adicionar circuiteria,simplemente el mosfet no responde a los  tiempos de conmutacion de dicho montaje y no va a ser eficiente.Lo que se deberia hacer es bajar la frecuencia,pero aqui si perdemos fidelidad en el sonido,ganamos y perdemos varias cosas.


----------



## luis felipe pineda (Jun 2, 2011)

Los diodos polarizadores de la etapa detectora se cambian por una resistencia de 47 a 68 ohmios ya que la corrienten alli es constante, la monte y funciono en poca potencia. estoy construyendo uno con una proteccion para evitar que se conecten los dos mosfet a la vez, a lo que lo pruebe lo posteo


----------



## DAMONROYO (Jun 4, 2011)

amigo podrias solucionar el preamplificador con un amplificador diferencial armado por ti mismo recuerda que solo debes amplificar el audio de entrada de uno 100mv a 1 ó 2 v  de esa forma luego haces unos 555 para formar un pwm esto es algo de tiempo en la practica pero posible alli tienes solucionada la primera parte te adjunto una simulacion que hice 

Estoy al pendiente de tu realizacion


----------



## Cacho (Jun 4, 2011)

No entiendo para qué hacer un preamplificador en Clase D, se me hace mucho problema para nada. Peeeeeeero... Si te gusta, adelante.

Eso sí, fijate en la simulación que pusiste la frecuencia de oscilación 
Por si no ves el problemita, poné una señal de 20kHz a la entrada y fijate qué pasa (y con 10kHz también).

Saludos


----------



## luis felipe pineda (Jun 21, 2011)

para damon royo, no pude ver la simulacion no puedes ponerla en pdf


----------



## DAMONROYO (Jun 21, 2011)

Claro hombre voy a hacerlo en estod dias aunque te recomiendo uses un simulador en este caso el multisim para saber como funciona el asunto

hay esta exitos


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 5, 2011)

En que quedo todo el asunto? Yo estuve haciendo pruebas con el amplificador conceptual (oscilador triangular, comparadores, etc) y funcionó perfecto, el inconveniente apareció en la etapa de salida para manejar a los mosfet sin usar el IR2110.

Saludos


----------

